# *NEW* 2016 Fenix Lights



## Ryp (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.fenix-store.com/content/FenixCatalog2016A.pdf
http://www.fenix-store.com/content/FenixCatalog2016B.pdf


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 5, 2016)

I like what I see! Still wish they offered neutral tint options and had moonlight modes though


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 5, 2016)

good lord! 6000 lumen strobe! I cant wait to see details of the 2016 TK32 I am assuming it will be an HI emitter.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 5, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> good lord! 6000 lumen strobe! I cant wait to see details of the 2016 TK32 I am assuming it will be an HI emitter.


Well so far in the catalogs posted above the TK32 2016 is not listed. I know fenix store confirmed it in the TK61 thread in their sub forum but that is it. As for the rest of the lights in the catalog there really isn't anything impressive. The E35 now has the same switches as the E25 which most people seem not to like. There is a neat looking pen light that literally looks like a pen but it's lowest mode is 8 lumens, I really can't understand why they just won't put moonlight modes on more of their lights. 

They do have some pretty interesting headlamps that I like the looks of though and they are all neutral tint which makes me happy!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 5, 2016)

yeah I looked through the catalog and didnt see the 32 2016 either. I predict a couple new lights to drop this year that are not in the catalog especially a 2016 PD35. With NC and TN cranking out 2015 and 2016 1x18650 PD35 sized lights Fenix I would think would want to keep pace with the competition. The 2016 PD32 Ive already ordered should be awesome. I wonder what a 2016 PD35 would be like? TK32 is one of my favorite lights and will order the 2016 edition as soon as it goes on sale. Im thinking a 60k CD XP-L HI TK32 with brighter secondary RGB LEDs. Possibly a new double tail switch design maybe?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 6, 2016)

If the the tk32 2016 does end up being that good I will seriously consider one. I'm not getting my hopes though as they completely blew their chance at taking back the multiple AA world. The new TK41C still uses an XM-L2 U2 instead of going to an XPL HI, the throw of the new model is 57k, almost 58k, cd where the previous model was a shade over 65k cd and the output is still only 1k lumens. All they did was add RGB leds to it and take away the cooling fins. Eagletac's SX30A6-D and Nitecore's EA81 have left Fenix in the dust


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jan 6, 2016)

Specs look Ok other than the 1 meter impact rating. I apologize from my rant ahead of time, but it really annoys me that most light manufacturers are interested in pumping out more lumens and throw rather than make the light more reliable and better impact resistance. 1 meter impact resistance is ridiculous especially on expensive lights. I expect if I'm on an 8 foot ladder and a flashlight drops, it will survive this small distance. I'm tired of wimpy lights in this respect and that's exactly what I consider these Fenix lights to be when I see a 1 meter impact resistance.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 6, 2016)

true. I would love to see the big makers build their lights to meet IP68 ratings. As for the one meter drop rating Idk I have beaten my 6 35's(PD,UC and TAC)to death and they still work. Fenix must sell over a million lights a year now.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 6, 2016)

WigglyTheGreat said:


> Specs look Ok other than the 1 meter impact rating. I apologize from my rant ahead of time, but it really annoys me that most light manufacturers are interested in pumping out more lumens and throw rather than make the light more reliable and better impact resistance. 1 meter impact resistance is ridiculous especially on expensive lights. I expect if I'm on an 8 foot ladder and a flashlight drops, it will survive this small distance. I'm tired of wimpy lights in this respect and that's exactly what I consider these Fenix lights to be when I see a 1 meter impact resistance.


I understand what you are saying but I have dropped my E21 multiple times, and several higher than one meter, with no damage to the light. I think most of the smaller lights will handle more than one meter without any problems. The larger lights such as the RC40, TK75, Tk76, etc are not going to be able to handle much over one meter onto a hard surface due to their weight. Yes the driver's could be potted but it is still likely the lens on the bigger lights will break or the aluminum will be severely damaged.

I'm also curious as to what lights you have had quite working from a drop? I always try to be careful when using my lights, or anything for that matter, and not drop them as not to risk damage or the inconvenience of having to go get it but they still get dropped and so far I have only had one light quite working. It was an Eagletac SX25L2T that had been dropped and thrown one too many times and overall abused. Eagletac did warranty it and I never had a bit more trouble.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Must resist.. But can't!  will check the RC40 2016 out.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice find RYP! Not much I'm interested in but a few upgrades and newer lights. The HL60R, HL15, and HL10 look interesting but nothing I'd be drooling over.
The TK09 and PD32 got nice upgrades but again nothing I'd be dying to buy! I was hoping to see to the TK16 to be upgraded with some kind of customizable UI settings but not yet. The RC series seems to have gotten most of the new lights for the moment.


----------



## tbolts10 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm definitely picking up an RC09


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 6, 2016)

Labrador72 said:


> Nice find RYP! Not much I'm interested in but a few upgrades and newer lights. The HL60R, HL15, and HL10 look interesting but nothing I'd be drooling over.
> The TK09 and PD32 got nice upgrades but again nothing I'd be dying to buy! I was hoping to see to the TK16 to be upgraded with some kind of customizable UI settings but not yet. The RC series seems to have gotten most of the new lights for the moment.


Yea there has been a lot of talk over in the Fenix subforum about the lack of real upgrades/innovations/new ideas etc. Fenix has great quality but they aren't combining that with new LEDs, different UIs such as a factory guppydrv style UI, adding moonlight modes, or including neutral tint options. In my opinion Fenix has a lot of catching up to do to get on the same level as other manufacturers. The only things they have others don't is a wide variety of headlamps.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 6, 2016)

That RC09 looks interesting. Almost an inch shorter than the PD25 with only a little extra diameter, rechargeable with a magnetic connector - I'm looking forward to a review. 

I wonder if this is the model I saw described as a "keychain" light. It seems big for that, and I'd love to see Fenix release a rechargeable about the size of an LD02.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Yea there has been a lot of talk over in the Fenix subforum about the lack of real upgrades/innovations/new ideas etc. Fenix has great quality but they aren't combining that with new LEDs, different UIs such as a factory guppydrv style UI, adding moonlight modes, or including neutral tint options. In my opinion Fenix has a lot of catching up to do to get on the same level as other manufacturers. The only things they have others don't is a wide variety of headlamps.


 Does their new lantern lineup or pill light or bicycle light not count?


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jan 7, 2016)

The 1 meter impact resistance says to me, the light manufacturer doesn't have much faith in their light if dropped and then can use that rating as a way of not honoring their warranty. I killed 2 lights that I can remember from dropping them. Neither were high end or pricey. One was a 2aa Maglite LED and the other was a 2aa Coleman led light and this was several years ago. Maglite advertise 1 meter drop resistance too, so when I see that Fenix doesn't have enough faith in their lights to hold up better than a Maglite even with their smaller 1x 18650 lights, I find it disappointing and am not in a hurry to give them my money. I just went to the Fenix site and chose a light from each series and they all claim 1 meter drop resistance no matter what size they are. I'm sure some of them can stand up to more than 1 meter drop, so it seems like Fenix are just shooting themselves in the foot advertising this low number. This is especially true when it is advertised as a tactical light. 

The first thing I do when I research a new light, no matter what manufacturer, is pull up the specs and for potential customers like me a low impact resistance puts me off. I do understand that larger heavier lights are generally more likely to be damaged from a fall, but still I would like to see 3 meter minimum drop resistance across the board and for tactical lights more. 

(A little off Topic Story)
The most time tested reliable light I have to date is actually a $10 502b three mode light that I bought many years ago. It has been dropped dozens of times and some from ladders onto concrete and the outside is beat to heck with deep dents and gouges and the lens is scraped to heck, but it always works. This just reminded me how I couldn't find one of my lights all winter and found it again in the spring when the thick ice melted off the edge of the driveway. I busted the light out of the ice that was encasing and this was where the car had been driving over it all winter. I dug it out and it fired right up. That one was a cheapo 501b light. If cheap lights can hold up, my way of thinking is that pricier lights should be able to too and probably they can, but the average manufacturer doesn't have much faith in their light when it comes to stating their ratings I guess. A few months back I almost bought a Fenix TK16 bought after seeing the specs the 1 meter drop rating put me off and I ended going with an Armytek light. Maybe the number are all BS, but Fenix quit shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

18650 said:


> Does their new lantern lineup or pill light or bicycle light not count?


Yes sorry, I forgot about the Lanterns and bicycle lights! They do have the best available in those sections as well.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh wow, i see some saving up coming on.......that rc40!! can see 7x PDT's in it..........x60vn may have a big brother around the corner!


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 7, 2016)

I still waiting, for fenix, that they come out with a new super thrower....sort of new TK61, with around 250....300 kcd...the old TK61, is heavily, underpowered, against the other super throwers, like the Olight m3X UT...Nitecore TM36, and so on.

They need very soon, come out with a 1000 meters throw plus light...the new RC40, looks nice, but all other lights they come out with, are all crap lights.

Except the new TK75, with 4000 lumens, but also less throw..and they have nice backlights, but when comes their new monster thrower???


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

The new tk61 will hopefully satisfy your needs mr remco...............i do hope!! I just have a gut feeling its not going to though.......... Only time will tell

How can you not like the rc40, 700m is not to be sniffed at, look at that head! 7x ???leds(presume xm-l2 or xpl) should be xpl HI! (could be wrong!)

Either way, get a vn version remco, potential of probably 20,000lm and..............well your guess is as good as mine! Throw in some PDT's and its going to be near your 1000m target(would need xhp70 for 20k)! I cant tell how deep the wells are though and of course its an S&R type so its going to flood as well as reach out! Great all round light imo...........


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice find,Ryp!

I am really interested in the upgraded RC40. Last year much to my suprise, the RC40 never received an upgrade still featuring the old XM-L diods and a max effect of 3500 lumens. This year it has been really upgraded with XM-L2 U2 diods and now has a turbo mode with 6000 lumens. 

However, i have some thoughts about this light that i hope can be answered asap someone get a hand on this light. This light has a massive head with large cooling fins, but can the light really maintain 6000 lumens for 1 full hour without stepping down in effect in order to prevent overheating? I guess it will have a slight stepdown based on either thermal or timer function.

I also wonder how the charging/discharging port will be designed? On the old RC40 it was just a rubber flap that protected the charging port from water. I hope that the upgraded RC40 will have a better protection for the charging port than just a rubber flap. I also cant find any info about if the light will have a shoulder strap or not, but i hope that will be included.



Tac Gunner said:


> I like what I see! Still wish they offered neutral tint options and had moonlight modes though



So do i, but i guess you will never going to see that on Fenix lights in the near future. The only light what i know of that has a moonlight mode is the CL25R which is good. However,that light starts at the mode which was last memorized when the light was turned off.The moonlight mode cant be accessed directly from off in order to preserve nightvision, which makes it quite useless.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Like throw is the only important thing.. :thinking:


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 7, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Like throw is the only important thing.. :thinking:



Do you want the new 6000 lumen RC40, kJ2?

You are right, flood is impressive too, and when you will light up a wide large area.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> I still waiting, for fenix, that they come out with a new super thrower....sort of new TK61, with around 250....300 kcd...the old TK61, is heavily, underpowered, against the other super throwers, like the Olight m3X UT...Nitecore TM36, and so on.
> 
> They need very soon, come out with a 1000 meters throw plus light...the new RC40, looks nice, but all other lights they come out with, are all crap lights.
> 
> Except the new TK75, with 4000 lumens, but also less throw..and they have nice backlights, but when comes their new monster thrower???


According to Fenix in the TK61 update thread over in their subforum, they have yet to even start doing any R&D on the new TK61 so who knows when we will see it. If it isn't at least 300k candela they might as well not even release it.



NorthernStar said:


> Nice find,Ryp!
> 
> So do i, but i guess you will never going to see that on Fenix lights in the near future. The only light what i know of that has a moonlight mode is the CL25R which is good. However,that light starts at the mode which was last memorized when the light was turned off.The moonlight mode cant be accessed directly from off in order to preserve nightvision, which makes it quite useless.


The HL35 has moonlight as well and mode memory which surprisingly I don't mind. I just turn it off it moonlight each time and go on. The HL35 is probably my favorite Fenix and if they would just put the modes and tint into a light like the E20 they would be getting somewhere.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> According to Fenix in the TK61 update thread over in their subforum, they have yet to even start doing any R&D on the new TK61 so who knows when we will see it. If it isn't at least 300k candela they might as well not even release it.
> 
> 
> +1 to that!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

imo........that rc40 has to be one of the best looking lights...........


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> According to Fenix in the TK61 update thread over in their subforum, they have yet to even start doing any R&D on the new TK61 so who knows when we will see it. If it isn't at least 300k candela they might as well not even release it.



300Kcd is the minimum just to play "Me Too". Nitecore TM36, 310Kcd, Olight SR95S-UT, 250Kcd, Fenix TK61, 170Kcd.

Go big or stay on the porch.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> 300Kcd is the minimum just to play "Me Too". Nitecore TM36, 310Kcd, Olight SR95S-UT, 250Kcd, Fenix TK61, 170Kcd.
> 
> Go big or stay on the porch.


But it doesn't look like we will see it. Here is Fenix's answer to the lack of an XPL HI in the new TK41C. This came from the thread u their subforum titled "Let's talk about this"




With this mentality Fenix will be completely non-competitive by the end of the year.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Wonder why their decisions, is it playing it safe, is it to keep the general(knows his lights type) customers happy(although i am sure more would be with suggestions by true flashaholics).

Fenix make great lights, dependable, nicely made but how many times have people asked for really low modes/moonlight.......call it what ever.

Why use xm-l2 still, why not newer LED's ............not slating the xm-l2 but the flashlight market is flooded by them! I actually try and not buy lights with that led, be it u2 u3/u4 where possible as i have enough!(thats me though).

Maybe its down to one mans final decision,maybe change that man if it is!...........if its a team who decide over a table, then get them on here for suggestions..........

If they looked at what nitecore are doing, some of the ideas acebeam have done, dont match........surpass!!! and if anyone can Fenix can. I am a fan, but i am getting disappointed now........and bored a little. Last let down was the tk75 2015 edition, just could have been so much more!! Not like its re-engineered from the ground up! Too slow on the releases and by that time comes, they are dated.

IMO


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Of course, you don't use a XP-L HI if you want high(er) output, you use that led for THROW.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Of course, you don't use a XP-L HI if you want high(er) output, you use that led for THROW.




I guess there is a little more than lost in translation with Fenix here Kev........unfortunately. I feel like Fenix are a little narrow minded at their engineering section.........Sometimes risks need to be taken(if you could even call it that) to stand out and not be left behind.......in the shadows! 

Imagine the xpl HI in the rc40...........or instead of 7 wells(imho not needed and causes even more artifacts or/and less overall throw) use 4 or 5 with the xhp70, do their own shaved dome for a not far from neutral tint.............

Personally i would rather have 3 or 4 deep wells over 7 shallow small ones...........


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Wonder why their decisions, is it playing it safe, is it to keep the general(knows his lights type) customers happy(although i am sure more would be with suggestions by true flashaholics).
> 
> Fenix make great lights, dependable, nicely made but how many times have people asked for really low modes/moonlight.......call it what ever.
> 
> ...


These are my exact thoughts too. I'm wondering if Fenix hasn't become to complacent with their reputation of quality at a good price. Fenix seems to becoming more common in stores and available to the general public, i.e. more common in brick and mortar stores and not just online, and to the general public their lights are still quite "awesome" compared to the majority of other lights hanging next to them in stores. I guess what I am trying to ask is whether Fenix has become more focused on selling to the general consumer than to use flashaholics? If that is the case than they are still ahead of Streamlight, Surefire (as far features and quality vs price), Coast, and then any other brands like Bushnell, Rayovac, Energizer, etc. you typically find in stores but they are by no means ahead of other brands like Nitecore, Olight, Eagletac, or Thrunite. For instance, Christmas night there were some of us standing out on the front deck and there were some people looking at my original 860 lumen TK41. The people not familiar with lights thought it was hot stuff and one even said "You do know the next step up is the Bat Signal lol" so what I am trying to say is it doesn't take a lot to impress the general consumer. To us Fenix is behind but the general consumer doesn't know the difference in LEDs, tint, candela, etc and thinks they are great lights ahead of everyone else. I'm afraid Fenix is riding on this more so than they are what flashaholics want.

If that doesn't make perfect since I'm sorry, I couldn't figure out how to say exactly what I am thinking lol


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Makes sense to me maybe fenix just wants to play safe,play mainstream

I would like them to get more innovative like nitecore, bit braver like acebeam has with xhp70 and kick some a55! I like the designs of some of AB lights too, think the T10 is a great host! as one example.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Makes sense to me maybe fenix just wants to play safe,play mainstream
> 
> I would like them to get more innovative like nitecore, bit braver like acebeam has with xhp70 and kick some a55! I like the designs of some of AB lights too, think the T10 is a great host! as one example.


This is what I'm thinking as well. Take the LD60, make it a triple xhp50 neutral tint, do away with the PWM it currently has in the higher modes, and you will have a nice upgrade. Build a TK75 with quad XHP70 or even quad MT-G2. There are so many options


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I expected Fenix would upgrade the RC40 with four XHP50/70 leds. This 6 led setup they now have, make it look kinda cheap to me.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks 7 to me Kev, could be my eyes:duh2: :laughing:

Such a huge head, i can already see 10 xhp70's on a huge chunk of copper!

Back down to earth, i would prefer less wells, deeper and defo xhp70.

Now as we are with what looks like 7(could be 6) wells, why not fill them with xhp35's!!!! if not xp-l HI as mentioned.

Just a little different, imagine 7x xhp35's !!! with a programmable driver


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Looks 7 to me Kev, could be my eyes:duh2: :laughing:
> 
> Such a huge head, i can already see 10 xhp70's on a huge chunk of copper!
> 
> ...


It would be great other than for the voltage issue. With the xhp35 having a forward voltage of a little over 11v I'm not there will be too many multi xhp35 lights.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> It would be great other than for the voltage issue. With the xhp35 having a forward voltage of a little over 11v I'm not there will be too many multi xhp35 lights.



Thought the ZL has an xhp35, boost driver! just a thought.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

It does but you would have to have a heck of a driver to power multiples. If you had 6 (for the sake of math we will use six LEDs) if those 6 were wired in series you would only need 1.05a to reach 1833 lumens per led (all info based on Cree's datasheet) which would result in 10,998 total lumens. While the amps are low it would need 67.8V, an awful lot to get from a boost driver. If wired in parallel you would only need 11.3V but would need 6.3A to get the same output as above. I'm sure a larger OEM company could create a driver like that but as of now I'm not aware of a driver that could run that kind of voltage and amps, right now it's pick one or the other but not both. Now if they could pull it off using XHP35 HIs they would have one heck of an amazing light.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Right, maybe drivervnx4 is the answer :laughing:

I would happily get rid of the X amount of wells though, too many imo, limit to 3 or 4(even 5 if needed). That way more room for larger footprint LED's, deeper wells too.

As it is, its very tempting still, just some PDT's thrown in and programmable driver= awesome!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 7, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> 300Kcd is the minimum just to play "Me Too". Nitecore TM36, 310Kcd, Olight SR95S-UT, 250Kcd, Fenix TK61, 170Kcd.
> 
> Go big or stay on the porch.



That is where the modifiers come in!! Look how much more practical in size and output the TK61vn V4 is[My specs.1800L/780Kcd],,,

You need a harness to carry the BULKY TM36 AND SR95 ,MODIFIED OR NOT!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Right, maybe drivervnx4 is the answer :laughing:
> 
> I would happily get rid of the X amount of wells though, too many imo, limit to 3 or 4(even 5 if needed). That way more room for larger footprint LED's, deeper wells too.
> 
> As it is, its very tempting still, just some PDT's thrown in and programmable driver= awesome!


I agree, I would rather see 4 XHP70 neutral tints with shaved domes and orange peel reflectors. 

I myself just could justify spending 300 plus dollars on it just have it modded with different leds and a different driver. For me I could get by with a nice modded multi led ultra/trust/thorfire. I know they don't have as good of quality to begin with but for a work light I would rather have 150 bucks in the whole light than 150 bucks in just the mods and 300 bucks in basically just a host


----------



## Jiri (Jan 7, 2016)

no moonlight mode, no tailstand... no moonlight mode, no tailstand... no moonlight.... Why no moonlight mode? because I think most of Fenix customers would see a moonlight mode as too dim to use it in most real-world situations. Not every non-flashaholic can really appreciate it. If they needed dim light they would by a cheap keychain light. I showed to couple of my friends a moonlight mode on some lights of mine and their reaction was always the same... "what is this for?...I barely see the light!" ...Not everyone going to the toilet in the middle of night does use a flashlight. Or maybe its because Fenix doesnt have a moonlight mode, because they don't call it a moonlight mode, but ECO mode. Moonlight mode is Olight's technical term, I think. Tailstand? Get a candle...  or camping light ;-) I don't see a reason why I should use my TK16 or PD35 or PD25 (tactical lights and EDC lights) for illuminating a top ceiling of my room. Get a UC30, RC11, RC09 you will get a tailstand. ;-) 

I appreciate that Fenix is one of the most reliable flashlight manufacture. 

Anyway. I really love and will love BC21R bikelight, new HL10, HL15 and HL60R headlamps, and that mentioned TK01. Pretty nice and intereseting lights. :goodjob: I think Fenix is doing an excelent job with innovations. HL15, BC21R with side red led's for more safety on roads - perfect! All in neutral white. I can't complain


----------



## Jiri (Jan 7, 2016)

I would like to see one more MT-G2 LED light from them.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 7, 2016)

If you have any complaints, or ideas of any innovations you would like to see, don't forget to fill in this survey from Fenix !!! 

"Fenix 2015 Global Customer Satisfaction Survey
Dear customers
Thank you very much for your substantial support and trust for Fenix in the past year. In order to further understand your evaluation for Fenix products and services, we are now conducting a customer satisfaction survey. Any valuable ideas or advice will be greatly appreciated and they will be of great help for our future products development and services improvement:"


http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/voteen/Survey_Show.asp?Survey_id=244


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

Jiri said:


> no moonlight mode, no tailstand... no moonlight mode, no tailstand... no moonlight.... Why no moonlight mode? because I think most of Fenix customers would see a moonlight mode as too dim to use it in most real-world situations. Not every non-flashaholic can really appreciate it. If they needed dim light they would by a cheap keychain light. I showed to couple of my friends a moonlight mode on some lights of mine and their reaction was always the same... "what is this for?...I barely see the light!" ...Not everyone going to the toilet in the middle of night does use a flashlight. Or maybe its because Fenix doesnt have a moonlight mode, because they don't call it a moonlight mode, but ECO mode. Moonlight mode is Olight's technical term, I think. Tailstand? Get a candle...  or camping light ;-) I don't see a reason why I should use my TK16 or PD35 or PD25 (tactical lights and EDC lights) for illuminating a top ceiling of my room. Get a UC30, RC11, RC09 you will get a tailstand. ;-)
> 
> I appreciate that Fenix is one of the most reliable flashlight manufacture.
> 
> Anyway. I really love and will love BC21R bikelight, new HL10, HL15 and HL60R headlamps, and that mentioned TK01. Pretty nice and intereseting lights. :goodjob: I think Fenix is doing an excelent job with innovations. HL15, BC21R with side red led's for more safety on roads - perfect! All in neutral white. I can't complain


Key word in your post was EDC, a light you have all the time. For me I want my edc to be able to tail stand as I have found it very useful to be able to tail stand my light under neath a vehicle when working, when I go into a room with no lights (a lot of barns, garages, ET around here do not have electricity), or if the power goes out I have a light that can act as a light source for the room without have to prop it up. I can understand most people not getting what moonlight mode is used for but what does it hurt to put it I the mode sequence? Even if it was hidden and you had to press and hold for it it would still be nice to have. As for them calling it ECO mode that is fine but the typical 5-8 lumens found in these modes are to bright to fill the role of moonlight mode.

I'm not disagreeing with you by any means that the majority of people buying Fenix products don't want what we flashaholics want and I think Fenix knows that and has focused more on those people then they are us. I mean why else would you realistically put a blue and red strobe function on a light like the TK41C besides to appeal to the general consumer who think is it is cool? I will agree they still have the best headlamps and bicycle lights available and there are some headlamps I will probably pick up but their flashlights are lacking for us flashaholics.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> I agree, I would rather see 4 XHP70 neutral tints with shaved domes and orange peel reflectors.
> 
> I myself just could justify spending 300 plus dollars on it just have it modded with different leds and a different driver. For me I could get by with a nice modded multi led ultra/trust/thorfire. I know they don't have as good of quality to begin with but for a work light I would rather have 150 bucks in the whole light than 150 bucks in just the mods and 300 bucks in basically just a host




I reckon its a $500 light with a couple of vinh trimmings, more if anything specialized. But its better to spend $500 on a light you actually want, with lower modes,programmable driver and extra heat sinking(not to mention cosmetic tweaks) than $350ish on(yes a very nice light) but nothing exactly pushing the boundaries either............

Big bonus other than mentioned is maybe running 4000lm indefinite with the mass.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

Jiri said:


> If you have any complaints, or ideas of any innovations you would like to see, don't forget to fill in this survey from Fenix !!!
> 
> "Fenix 2015 Global Customer Satisfaction Survey
> Dear customers
> ...


I took the survey the other night when it came out and it really doesn't cover much as far as products go. It's mainly about the buying and customer service experience. I did leave my thoughts in the suggestion box and again on the Facebook post they made about the survey. In the grand scheme though they will not heed our suggestions from this survey if they have not utilized any of the suggestions we have made on here time and time again.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> I reckon its a $500 light with a couple of vinh trimmings, more if anything specialized. But its better to spend $500 on a light you actually want, with lower modes,programmable driver and extra heat sinking(not to mention cosmetic tweaks) than $350ish on(yes a very nice light) but nothing exactly pushing the boundaries either............
> 
> Big bonus other than mentioned is maybe running 4000lm indefinite with the mass.


I see what you are saying, it's just for me I have to draw the line in how much I spend on a single light, my pockets are pretty shallow right now lol.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 7, 2016)

Capolini said:


> That is where the modifiers come in!! Look how much more practical in size and output the TK61vn V4 is[My specs.1800L/780Kcd],,,
> 
> You need a harness to carry the BULKY TM36 AND SR95 ,MODIFIED OR NOT!



Oh contrary Sir Capolini!

I've got a few Vinh lights. In this case "we" collectively were speaking of factory built lights. 

See how long your Vinh TK61vn4 will run on four 18650 batteries verses the TM36 or the SR95sUT.

Then again, if I want candela, I'll just grab my Rev Victor Enthusiast rated at 1312Kcd. :nana: :nana:


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> I see what you are saying, it's just for me I have to draw the line in how much I spend on a single light, my pockets are pretty shallow right now lol.




+1 to all that!


----------



## Jiri (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Key word in your post was EDC, a light you have all the time. For me I want my edc to be able to tail stand as I have found it very useful to be able to tail stand my light under neath a vehicle when working, when I go into a room with no lights (a lot of barns, garages, ET around here do not have electricity), or if the power goes out I have a light that can act as a light source for the room without have to prop it up. I can understand most people not getting what moonlight mode is used for but what does it hurt to put it I the mode sequence? Even if it was hidden and you had to press and hold for it it would still be nice to have. As for them calling it ECO mode that is fine but the typical 5-8 lumens found in these modes are to bright to fill the role of moonlight mode.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you by any means that the majority of people buying Fenix products don't want what we flashaholics want and I think Fenix knows that and has focused more on those people then they are us. I mean why else would you realistically put a blue and red strobe function on a light like the TK41C besides to appeal to the general consumer who think is it is cool? I will agree they still have the best headlamps and bicycle lights available and there are some headlamps I will probably puck up but their flashlights are lacking for us flashaholics.




I agree with you too. I am flashaholic too, so very hard to please user. For working on my car or bike I use a headlamp. I don't think any manufacture can ever create an all-purpose light for all customers & their needs. That is just impossible. And if many of manufactures already play the moonlight game, I don't see why Fenix should do it as well. I would just buy a different flashlight that serves my needs.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 7, 2016)

Jiri said:


> I agree with you too. I am flashaholic too, so very hard to please user. For working on my car or bike I use a headlamp. I don't think any manufacture can ever create an all-purpose light for all customers & their needs. That is just impossible. And if many of manufactures already play the moonlight game, I don't see why Fenix should do it as well. I would just buy a different flashlight that serves my needs.


I use a headlamp as well but sometimes I do not have it handy. As for me I prefer Fenix for the quality, I feel like they have some of the best quality lights on the market, just not with the features I desire.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Yea there has been a lot of talk over in the Fenix subforum about the lack of real upgrades/innovations/new ideas etc. Fenix has great quality but they aren't combining that with new LEDs, different UIs such as a factory guppydrv style UI, adding moonlight modes, or including neutral tint options. In my opinion Fenix has a lot of catching up to do to get on the same level as other manufacturers. The only things they have others don't is a wide variety of headlamps.



Fenix have always trailed behind in terms of using the latest and brightest and I believe they have always done so intentionally: other brands release lights with the latest emitters a few months ahead and Fenix follows up a few months later with upgraded releases. I remember it being like that 5 or 6 years ago when the XR-E R2 was all the rage Fenix was still releasing upgraded lights with the Q5. They started releasing R2 lights when some brands where already jumping on the XP-G bandwagon. When many Why they do that I'm not sure, possibly they wait the emitters are more easily available at reasonable price so they can keep selling lights within certain price points. That's only speculation on my side.

For other features such as moonlight, I have to agree with you though. I'm not even a fan of moonlight mode but I find many Fenix lights low modes are simply too bright, most of their lights don't tailstand etc. 

I think their overall quality and reliability is still their main selling point. I've purchased lights from other brands because they offered what seemed better features but often ended up using a Fenix light instead. To give you jusst one example I bought the Nitecore HC50 because it had moonlight and red leds: IMHO Nitecore really got a lot of things right with this light but my HC50 still ended up on a shelf due to an incredibly low-quality headband and holder while my HL55 still gets a lot of use weekly even if the low mode is bright and it has no red leds.

They seem to be catching up on some of these nice features such moonlight or tailstanding recently but probably not on as many ligths as they should.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Contacted Fenix about the battery pack in the RC40 2015. Although CS don't have much info on the light, they told me the battery pack is different compared with the pack of the current RC40. Hopefully it's just a larger capacity pack, and not that they changed the connection points. Packs need to be changed after 3-5 years, and if the manufacturer keeps changing the design of the battery pack, I'm not buying a light with a pack.


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info kj2! Yes too expensive if not compatible , higher mah is always a good thing but keep the same connection type for flexibility. I would not be too happy with a higher mah battery but not compatible with a heavy investment in the original rc40. Visa versa too ,as it would be an option to maybe save some money with the original battery type as a back up!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 8, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Key word in your post was EDC, a light you have all the time. For me I want my edc to be able to tail stand as I have found it very useful to be able to tail stand my light under neath a vehicle when working, when I go into a room with no lights (a lot of barns, garages, ET around here do not have electricity), or if the power goes out I have a light that can act as a light source for the room without have to prop it up. I can understand most people not getting what moonlight mode is used for but what does it hurt to put it I the mode sequence? Even if it was hidden and you had to press and hold for it it would still be nice to have. As for them calling it ECO mode that is fine but the typical 5-8 lumens found in these modes are to bright to fill the role of moonlight mode.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you by any means that the majority of people buying Fenix products don't want what we flashaholics want and I think Fenix knows that and has focused more on those people then they are us. I mean why else would you realistically put a blue and red strobe function on a light like the TK41C besides to appeal to the general consumer who think is it is cool? I will agree they still have the best headlamps and bicycle lights available and there are some headlamps I will probably puck up but their flashlights are lacking for us flashaholics.



The term moonlight mode was invented by Olight and and is a sublumen level which usually falls in the 0,3-1 lumens. Other manufacturers call it firefly mode or other names, but it is the same. Me being a flashaholic and very active in camping, nightfishing and so on really appreciate a light that could be started directly from off with a sublumen/firefly/moonlight mode(what ever you call it) so i dont ruin my nightvision. 

The ECO modes that Fenix uses are to high to preserve nightvision.

I have shown my lights that has firefly/moonlight mode to non flashaholics and they have at once started to like it and understand its advantage not ruin the nightvision and they use it often! As an example a gave a S20 Baton to my fiancee, who is not a flashaholic which she keeps in her purse, and she use the moonlight mode often. Another example is that i gave a S30RII as a christmas gift to my dad who is not either a flashaholic, but besides he thinks this is a great light, and he found the moonlight mode very usefull.

Regarding the Tactical Flashlights from Fenix, these lights are directed to another group of users who does not care so much about either tailstand or moonlight mode which i perfectly understand, but many looking for an EDC light really appreciates moonlight modes/firefly modes and tailstands. I think that Fenix should start to integrate moonlight/firefly modes in to their EDC models at least. I think there is a demand of those features.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 8, 2016)

When flashaholism took hold of me I started hot and heavy with Fenix lights; I bought every pre-2015 AA and AAA powered model they offered and sought out older ones, too, along with their D-cell lights!

Now I only use about four of my non-keychain Fenix lights because my taste has turned to neutral and warm tints and a desire for moonlight modes. These last Fenixes will be phased out as they are replaced by other brands' lights that fit the role and provide the features I want.

While Fenix has a few models with neutral emitters and moonlight on perhaps two models, they do not offer those features on the majority of their lights (of any battery size, as I'm into CR123As and li-ion now, too).

As a result, I have not considered a Fenix light for purchase in what is for me a very long time.

There can be no denial that the flashaholic community has spoken: we want moonlight and neutral emitters. Fenix knows this - there's no way that it doesn't. Perhaps new lights in the pipeline will have them, but at this time appears that Fenix _does not care_ what we want, and will continue on its chosen course for _as long as sales support it_. Can't blame them for that - they are a business.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 8, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Oh contrary Sir Capolini!
> 
> I've got a few Vinh lights. In this case "we" collectively were speaking of factory built lights.
> 
> ...



lol! Doesn't the SR95 UT have a battery pack equivalent to 6 batteries,,,and weighs 3 pounds!!! Put and extender on the TK61vn and it will surpass those two lights in run time and be about the same weight!

I am stretching it as it is by using my modified throwers as DOG WALKING LIGHTS!!.......The rev victor is amazing but totally useless in that regard.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 8, 2016)

Capolini said:


> lol! Doesn't the SR95 UT have a battery pack equivalent to 6 batteries,,,and weighs 3 pounds!!! Put and extender on the TK61vn and it will surpass those two lights in run time and be about the same weight!
> 
> I am stretching it as it is by using my modified throwers as DOG WALKING LIGHTS!!.......The rev victor is amazing but totally useless in that regard.


Your comment was comparing the stock TM36 and SR95sUT lights against the TK61 as modified by Vinh.

Your statement was that the Nitecore and Olight were too long and required a sling to carry.

I pointed out that the Rev Victor Enthusiast was smaller than the TK61. Now you're changing the criteria by adding a run time kit on the Fenix, making it as long as the Nitecore or Olight.

You can't have it both ways. If you want to condemn the Nitecore and Olight for length and weight, can't the same be said for the Fenix?

BTW, my TK75vnKT, stock TK75 and stock TK61 all have the extended run time kits installed. I find the balance, length, and weight to not be a big deal. All of the above lights are lighter in weight than the Maxa Beam, Nighthunter One and the Hellfighter 4.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 8, 2016)

^^^^
*NoNotAgain comment:*

See how long your Vinh TK61vn4 will run on four 18650 batteries verses the TM36 or the SR95sUT.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


-Your point about that SR95ut/TM36 having longer run time than the TK61[stock or "VN" ]is NOT a fair comparison.

*HOW CAN YOU COMPARE 8 X 18650[propriety battery pack] TO 4 X 18650?!!! LOL! :laughing:
,,,,,That is my main point,can you dispute that,,,,,,,,,nonotagain!!

*Arguing about stuff like this is a waste of time,hence my limited time on here the last 8 months!


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Fenix seems to becoming more common in stores and available to the general public, i.e. more common in brick and mortar stores and not just online,



You can't really blame Fenix for that. If it has become so popular brand, why it can not be much more available to the general public. Like you said... it is bussiness. I don't think they will made whole series of lights just because of a "bunch" or (possibly) hundereds of flashaholics want something to see. THey have milions of users all over the world... not just members on CPF. If they sell their flashlights, that makes bussiness. They should probably listen to flashaholics more, I agree. But It does not mean that every light since a few suggestions of CPF members will make a series of Fenix lights with neutral tint and moonlight modes. Bussiness is drived by something more than just some personal needs of "few" flashlight-addicts.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 10, 2016)

Jiri said:


> You can't really blame Fenix for that. If it has become so popular brand, why it can not be much more available to the general public. Like you said... it is bussiness. I don't think they will made whole series of lights just because of a "bunch" or (possibly) hundereds of flashaholics want something to see. THey have milions of users all over the world... not just members on CPF. If they sell their flashlights, that makes bussiness. They should probably listen to flashaholics more, I agree. But It does not mean that every light since a few suggestions of CPF members will make a series of Fenix lights with neutral tint and moonlight modes. Bussiness is drived by something more than just some personal needs of "few" flashlight-addicts.


I don't disagree at all. I would just think that at some point they wou,d have at least made a couple of lights with the features we have been asking for. Make AA and an 18650 light with moonlight and neutral and we would be happy. I highly doubt they get feedback from the general consumers like they do us. I'm not saying they should cater to us by no means but we do have a bit more flashlight knowledge the typical hardware store customer.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> I don't disagree at all. I would just think that at some point they wou,d have at least made a couple of lights with the features we have been asking for. Make AA and an 18650 light with moonlight and neutral and we would be happy. I highly doubt they get feedback from the general consumers like they do us. I'm not saying they should cater to us by no means but we do have a bit more flashlight knowledge the typical hardware store customer.



Very fair point. +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, as much as I want a lot of NW options from Fenix, I'm sure they're making a strong business with mostly CW. It's easier to get a lot of sales from those "OMG! BRIGHTEST FLASHLIGHT EVER!" people, no matter what you throw in front of them, compared to the picky "Tint sucks, greenish on low levels and purple corona" people on CPF. Not speaking for everyone, just in general.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 4, 2016)

I would have expected to see a few videos from ISPO Munich showing upcoming 2016 releases but couldn't find any! Did anybody have better luck than me?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 4, 2016)

The 2016 TK32 drops March 16th. That is all I know about it. Anybody got more info on this light?


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 4, 2016)

I really want to see an updated LD12 please!!!


----------



## seery (Feb 5, 2016)

*Fenix China is closed for their Chinese New Year. We've been told when they return, get ready for exciting, new releases. So stay tuned....greater things are about to happen.

The Fenix Store Team
Exceeding Customer Expectations*


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 5, 2016)

seery said:


> *Fenix China is closed for their Chinese New Year. We've been told when they return, get ready for exciting, new releases. So stay tuned....greater things are about to happen.
> 
> The Fenix Store Team
> Exceeding Customer Expectations*


Fenix has had some nice releases so far this year, just really hope there are some neutral options to come.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 5, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Fenix has had some nice releases so far this year, just really hope there are some neutral options to come.



+1 

I would like to see some more lights with moon light modes and some high CRI options along with the NW as well.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 5, 2016)

seery said:


> *Fenix China is closed for their Chinese New Year. We've been told when they return, get ready for exciting, new releases. So stay tuned....greater things are about to happen.
> 
> The Fenix Store Team
> Exceeding Customer Expectations*


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 5, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Fenix has had some nice releases so far this year, just really hope there are some neutral options to come.



I wish they would ditch this silver pocket clip trend... I can't imagine anyone has ever complained about an all black flashlight having a black pocket clip - but a silver clip on an all black light sure does get noticed, and to me I don't like the mismatch...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 6, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> I wish they would ditch this silver pocket clip trend... I can't imagine anyone has ever complained about an all black flashlight having a black pocket clip - but a silver clip on an all black light sure does get noticed, and to me I don't like the mismatch...



Couldn't agree more! Makes the light look like some cheap tool purchased in a rip-off gadget shopl!
On a black light, the black oxide clip is the only way to go. Same goes for any steel accessory such as bazels, etc!

My first first few PD31 had stainless steel clips and replaced them all with black oxide ones - luckily Fenix switched to black clips in later batches!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

what new Fenix lights have the cheesy silver clip? My recent Fenix lights came with very strong black clips. Must know so I can avoid...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 7, 2016)

That I own the LD02. I would have removed the clip anyway as I don't need a clip of a light of that size. That I've seen from pictures: LD09, L11, PD22, PD25. 
I think the early pre-release pictures of the TK16 showed a silver clip but pictures from later reviews showed the same strong BO clip used on the TK12, TK15, and TK22!


----------



## vadimax (Feb 8, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Yeah, as much as I want a lot of NW options from Fenix, I'm sure they're making a strong business with mostly CW. It's easier to get a lot of sales from those "OMG! BRIGHTEST FLASHLIGHT EVER!" people, no matter what you throw in front of them, compared to the picky "Tint sucks, greenish on low levels and purple corona" people on CPF. Not speaking for everyone, just in general.



You poor people without color blindness


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 8, 2016)

Is the Chinese New Year over yet? Think we'll see some kind of announcement soon regarding new lights?


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Is the Chinese New Year over yet? Think we'll see some kind of announcement soon regarding new lights?



Begins on the 4th of Feb for 2 weeks.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 8, 2016)

ven said:


> Begins on the 4th of Feb for 2 weeks.



Thanks for the info... And here I was thinking it was a single day celebration, lol....


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2016)

:laughing: they do things proper!!


----------



## vadimax (Feb 9, 2016)

I've got several messages that they start working on February 17.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello,
RC40 would be a beast for 6x XHP70 with LD-M2 Driver set to 50A  But the problem would be to replace the Build in Battery carrier to LG HE2 or Efest 18650 35A 2500mAh.



Best regards
Nico


----------



## ven (Feb 12, 2016)

Nexxos1412 said:


> Hello,
> RC40 would be a beast for 6x XHP70 with LD-M2 Driver set to 50A  But the problem would be to replace the Build in Battery carrier to LG HE2 or Efest 18650 35A 2500mAh.
> Best regards
> Nico




Imagine how many xhp70's you could fit in there........this is the tk75!!!
Pic from vinhs tk75vn77







More details here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400812-TK75vn77-Ultimate-Flood-)

If it was possible, i would like 6 xhp35 HI's if the driver/voltage could be worked around...........as you say changing the cells too. Be an awesome monster light, then again it would be with 6X xp-l PDT's in it!!


----------



## Nexxos1412 (Feb 12, 2016)

ven said:


> Imagine how many xhp70's you could fit in there........this is the tk75!!!
> Pic from vinhs tk75vn77
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,
cool light but for my taste way to floody . Best is the TK75 4x XHP70 with reflector and LD-M2 Driver set to 35A at around 18500lm with 100.000 lux but thats only my opinion . if we could build a 6x with suitable reflector would be insanely nice . imagine around 27000lm with 100.000 lux  would be hell of a crazy build D. Poor HE2 cells would be penetrated wwith around 51A  that sounds like 2 Drivers with 2x 14 Awg wired 


Best regards
Nico


----------



## ven (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Brasso (Feb 13, 2016)

I would love to buy a Fenix but they still refuse to make a PD model light with a moonlight mode that can tailstand. edited: (Meant to say LD model.)

Whatever. Maybe next year.

Meanwhile I'll keep using my high cri Quark.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 14, 2016)

The PD32 2016 can tailstand... only the moonlight is missing!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 14, 2016)

*Three desires to Fenix:*

1: true low modes

2: neutral white options for every model

3: a real thrower 2AA model.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> *Three desires to Fenix:*
> 
> 1: true low modes
> 
> ...



x2. I'm really leaning towards Eagletac nowadays because they offer these


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 17, 2016)

seery said:


> *Fenix China is closed for their Chinese New Year. We've been told when they return, get ready for exciting, new releases. So stay tuned....greater things are about to happen.
> 
> The Fenix Store Team
> Exceeding Customer Expectations*





vadimax said:


> I've got several messages that they start working on February 17.




If someone finds out any information concerning the announcement, please post it here....


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 26, 2016)

I think ISPO Beijing is going to be over tomorrow so hopefully will get some pics or videos of upcoming releases!


----------



## Capolini (Feb 26, 2016)

It[when they choose to get back to work] ALL depends on the manufacturer and the dealer.

I made a RARE order to China and they shipped it on 2.12.2016[middle of Chinese New Year] and I got it 2 days ago.


----------



## blanex1 (Feb 27, 2016)

got a fenix PD35 last month,vary well made for being made over seas!this new RC-09 looks nice and my have to get me one.:ironic:


----------



## Jiri (Mar 8, 2016)

Ha! Fenix finally heard our complains about quality of their holsters... at least the new TK09 2016 edition has better quality holster again, as years ago. Nice!


----------



## TheIntruder (Mar 8, 2016)

Any word on a PD35 2016 edition? The PD32 2016 looks nice, but I prefer a floodier beam.

I was planning to buy a PD35 TAC last year, but never got around to it. Given the delay, I figure it's better to wait a little longer and see what the next evolution might bring.


----------



## feifei (Mar 15, 2016)

I like the RC09,but really want the TK61 upgraded!


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

feifei said:


> I like the RC09,but really want the TK61 upgraded!




+1, it HAS to have the xhp35 HI or i officially give up!


----------



## wolfgaze (Mar 15, 2016)

According to the blog at the Fenix Store site, there should be two new rechargeable Fenix models announced within about a week.... 

I'm still waiting to see if they will update the LD12...


----------



## seery (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> +1, it HAS to have the xhp35 HI or i officially give up!



+1 but irregardless of which LED...

If it BLOWS the doors off the original TK61...

Then yell out...

Followed by an even louder...

Run to my computer and...

Then fire that bad boy up and be like...:eeksign::wow:

Then call up Fenix and say...:goodjob::thanks:


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

:laughing:

or simply say.........












:fail:


:nana:


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

With the size of the reflector, the xhp35 is a must...........if the k50 and k70 can do 400+ kcd..well i want 600+kcd out of the box minimum...........Pushed to 3000lm or as close as possible, good heat sinking and would like to see an infinite control ring UI...........is that asking to much:devil:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> With the size of the reflector, the xhp35 is a must...........if the k50 and k70 can do 400+ kcd..well i want 600+kcd out of the box minimum...........Pushed to 3000lm or as close as possible, good heat sinking and would like to see an infinite control ring UI...........is that asking to much:devil:


And neutral white!


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 15, 2016)

Wolfgaze have you tried the LD11? I had an LD12 which I gifted and the LD11 is really nice unless you really want or need the side switch.I'm interested to see if they update the LD12 as well but I really like the LD11.


wolfgaze said:


> According to the blog at the Fenix Store site, there should be two new rechargeable Fenix models announced within about a week....
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if they will update the LD12...


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> And neutral white!




Of course !


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 15, 2016)

I still wait for a new TK61, but only buy it, if is between 250, and 300 kcD, or more off course.....it takes too long, before they come out with a new super thrower.....the old tk61, is really REALLY underpowered.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> I still wait for a new TK61, but only buy it, if is between 250, and 300 kcD, or more off course.....it takes too long, before they come out with a new super thrower.....the old tk61, is really REALLY underpowered.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-K70-max-2600-lumens-1300-meters-throw/page3


----------



## Jiri (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

don't you think that Fenix is a way behind other brands with releasing new lights? It is already almost end of the year and they still haven't release some of their announced lights (like TK01, HL15 etc.) Have not Fenix company changed the owner or something, because it looks like they can't keep up with their competitors anymore. They promised to release Fenix HL15 months ago, but they still haven't. Also flashlights with the newest LED's are missing (XHP or XP-L V3 etc.) 

What do you think guys?


----------

